# Grilled Corn on the Cob



## JM (Aug 15, 2009)

- pull off as much corn silk as possible
- 20 min. soak in water
- pull back husks and add butter and seasoning
- cover corn with husks and tie end with a piece of husk
- grill 20 min. while turning


----------



## toddpedlar (Aug 15, 2009)

That's an interesting idea... I"ve never added butter & seasoning *before* grilling. Usually I just do the soak (though I let it go for an hour or two), silk-pulling, and grilling. I may just have to try adding the butter


----------



## Edward (Aug 15, 2009)

I always just soak, grill, husk and then de-silk.


----------



## JM (Aug 15, 2009)

Different seasonings really add snap. You can add a dash of hot sauce to the butter before you brush it on the corn.


----------



## Marrow Man (Aug 15, 2009)

Sounds yummy. I bought some asperagus yesterday and plan on putting that on the grill this evening, but the OP is now making we wish I also had corn...


----------



## JM (Aug 15, 2009)

Asparagus is one of my favorites to grill. How do you plan to prepare it? I brush mine with olive oil and coat all sides with salt.


----------



## Grillsy (Aug 15, 2009)

This is great.
I will have to try the asparagus soon. Also it had never occurred to me to season the corn before grilling. I'll definitely give it a go. I love grilling. What can I say it's in my blood LOL.


----------



## Marrow Man (Aug 15, 2009)

JM said:


> Asparagus is one of my favorites to grill. How do you plan to prepare it? I brush mine with olive oil and coat all sides with salt.



This is pretty much a recipe I got while Googling, but I take a sheet of tin foil, place a few pats of butter on the bottom, place the asparagus on top of the butter/margarine, then spray a little olive oil on the asparagus and season with a small amount of salt and pepper. Then I take the foil and seal it over the top of the asparagus (making "sides" as I do so, to prevent the butter from leaking out of the seam) and place on the grill about 7-8 minutes.


----------



## Romans922 (Aug 15, 2009)

What I do, is similar...

I take the silk out, butter it on up with salt, without taking the husk off or ripping anything. But I don't soak or anything, let that husk burn a little. Gives the corn more flavoring. I don't tie the husk either. I'm just really careful with the husk while taking the silk out.

You can also take the husk and silk off, put your butter/salt on and then wrap it up in foil and put it on there too. Both taste great.


----------



## Grillsy (Aug 15, 2009)

And remember when grilling, especially vegetables...patience, patience, patience.


----------



## Honor (Aug 15, 2009)

this is sooo weird I was talking to a guy in the mall today and he told me about grilling corn... I had never heard of it before... I come here and ge online and bam! ya'll are talking about grilling corn.... just freaky dude.


----------



## JM (Aug 15, 2009)

It was hot today so I grilled steak, corn and carrots. With the carrots I added (real) butter and thyme, salt and pepper.


----------



## Idelette (Aug 15, 2009)

I absolutely love Mexican-style grilled corn on the cob! It is seriously the best the thing on earth!!!!!! If you guys have never tried it....you seriously have to!!!!! It is out of this world!!!!!

After grilling, just add the following:

Butter
Mayo
Cotija or Parmesan cheese
sprinkle with a little chili powder or cayenne pepper

and then _ENJOY_!!!!!!!


----------



## ewenlin (Aug 15, 2009)

Aren't we all passionate about our food..


----------



## toddpedlar (Aug 15, 2009)

ewenlin said:


> Aren't we all passionate about our food..



just enjoying the Lord's provision!


----------



## LawrenceU (Aug 15, 2009)

My favourite way to grill corn is to toss it on the cool side of the grill well before the steaks or whatever go on. No prep. If you know how to shuck corn you will get no silks when you shuck it after cooking. The silks actually add to the taste. And you have never had sweeting juicier corn. Leaving those husks as God made them lets the corn steam.


----------



## reformed trucker (Aug 15, 2009)

Honor said:


> this is sooo weird I was talking to a guy in the mall today and he told me about grilling corn... I had never heard of it before...



Seriously? What, are you city folks?

-----Added 8/15/2009 at 11:57:32 EST-----



LawrenceU said:


> No prep. Leaving those husks as God made them lets the corn steam.



Messing with the husks "breaks the seal", so to speak. Though I do soak them in salt water so the husks don't dry out too fast. When they are done you put on butter (using margarine is sacrilege) and a little garlic salt.


----------

